# Person of Interest, a new show...



## billc (Dec 31, 2011)

"Person of Interest" is starting to become an interesting show.  It follows the formula, often duplicated, of guys in the shadows helping the helpless.  A guy called Finch, created a computer program that catches terrorist acts before they happen by gathering information on just about everyone.  The program also spits out the names of other people, who are either going to be victims or perpetrators of crime.  Finch takes this information and gives it to the Caviezal character who goes out and deals with the threat.  I at first didn't like the show, Jim Caviezels character seemed a bit whiny for a special ops, enforcer of justice type, but the show "Ghost" made me change my mind.  I don't know where in the series it came in but it demonstrates the show is starting to hit its stride.  If you have an hour, check it out and see what you think.  I like the Caviezal character, now, and the fights are pretty good.  No flashy kicking, simple slugging it out, and he shoots people who need shooting, no regrets.  What's not to like.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 31, 2011)

I watched the first two episodes. I was less than impressed, and, more importantly, less than entertained.


----------



## billc (Jan 1, 2012)

I have to say I felt the same way, but the episode "Ghost" was a real improvement.  I stopped watching Star Trek: the next generation after the first couple of episodes and then a friend asked if I had seen the episode Yesterdays Enterprise.  It was a vast improvement over the silly, touchy feely episodes.  I am going to give the show another shot.  If it keeps improving, it could be very entertaining.


----------



## bully (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been looking for something else to watch, will give it a go. Cheers.


----------



## billc (Jan 1, 2012)

Keep in mind, Big don is right about some of the first episodes.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 2, 2012)

That Jim Cavezel really annoys me.  The way he speaks, sounds half breathless/winded and like he's just been kicked in the nutz.  I tried to watch but I couldnt get past him.  Just like he ruined The Prisoner and Outlander.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 2, 2012)

I like the show.  I DVR it every week.  Its kinda mindless entertainment.  No need to think and its pretty much same thing every week but I like it.


----------



## bully (Mar 9, 2012)

I am addicted to this show now, pretty much agree with Ballen, Omar I know where you are coming from but it makes me laugh a bit when I hear him speak. A bit of a bad Clint Eastwood impression.

An easy watch which keeps me entertained until the sun starts shining.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 9, 2012)

Big Don said:


> I watched the first two episodes. I was less than impressed, and, more importantly, less than entertained.


Don, again you trip me out. That show rocks!


----------



## rframe (Mar 18, 2012)

One of only three shows I watch now.  I think it's fantastic.  The writing is very good.  There is a new suspenseful problem each week, with enough complexity to make one think.  There's a nice growth of characters and recurring connections that build complexity every few weeks.  Acting has been very good.


----------

